

Paid for Xmarks Lately? - jowens
http://www.jasonowens.com/paid-for-xmarks-lately/

======
dustinchilson
I was a user of xmarks and lastpass and I stopped using xmarks after they
announced they were going to shut down. Now that they've merged I use both
constantly. best 18 and change (xmarks gets pro-rated to expire the same time
as lastpass) for service I've used.

